# Cookie Sheets



## johnrov (Oct 12, 2004)

We have two Calphalon non-stick cookie sheets. They are very heavy duty but they warp in the oven, when they cool they flatten out again.

Any recommendations on good replacements?


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

yep
go to Sam's and get their half or whole sheet pans. The aluminum ones with the 1 inch high rims. They dont' warp. and you can pretty much use them forever.


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

I have two of the best cookie sheets you will ever find. If you can find them , that is ! I got these in Sydney , but have bever seen them again since. I would really like a few more.

They are "mermaid" brand and made in England. Very heavy gauge anodised alluminium.Angled lip on one edge and no lip on the other edges. They certainly don't warp or even budge and they are the type of product that you could hand down from generation to generation.


----------



## dee53 (Oct 17, 2005)

Just a few places I found that carry Mermaid cookie sheets:

http://www.headcook.co.uk/index.php?cPath=18_57

http://www.cooksandkitchens.co.uk/mermaid.asp

Hugs,
Dee


----------

